# Bullet Suggestions for Moose



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My avatar is a 200gn 30cal TSX that was recovered from my bull elk last fall. The elk was a lasered 373yds. I made a poor 1st shot and the bull turned away leaving his arse as the only real target, so that's where I shot him. The bullet broke his femur, made it to the vitals and broke two ribs before coming to rest up against the hide. Better than 36" of penetration @ 373yds, 100% weight retention. At 200yds and less I'd expect the 180gn .323 to smash both fronts and do lots of vital damage on the way through. I'd use it and not give it a 2nd thought.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Another vote for the TSX.

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The TSX, the NP, and the Accubond will all do just fine. Also, don't forget the Swift Scirrocco (Great bullet at a great price).


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

............maybe we should ask Invector.............


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> ............maybe we should ask Invector.............












huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


>


That icon looks like what happens when you squeeze too hard on the toilet!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, that too.   :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## hockeynut7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Unless you hit your moose in the spine, do not expect him to drop immediately. No matter your caliber. They are very large animals and typically do not go down right away. They may even act as though they are not hit and allow you to take another shot. Shoot the best caliber that is right for you that allows you to make a proper shot placement. For me, a 30-06 works just fine.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The big 8 is one of if not THE most overlooked big game (especially at extended ranges) cartriges around. They're flat, they're fast, and now finally there are good bullets for them. If the big 8 had been released simltaneously with the 325WSM it would be all the rage. Alas it was released with factory ammo loaded with bullets that were't able to stand up to the velocity and they undeservingly got a bad rap. While I don't currently shoot an 8, I've shot them in the past and while recoil is considerable, they are an absolute HAMMER.

Sorry for the hijack, felt the need to laud the underappreciated this AM.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: !!


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

FWIW ... I'll be shooting 7mm 140gr TSX's on my moose hunt along the Echo Trail of Minnesota starting this weekend.

6.5 130gr TSX's on the "back up" rifle.

Can't say that I have ANY concern about you pushing them out of a Big 8.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks BW!! I appreciate the info


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

For me it's 30-06 165 gr. softpoint boattail Federal Premium, you can buy them anywhere almost. By the way congrats and have a great time.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Look through your scope instructions and try to find out how many inches of drop each extra aiming dot represents (dot spacing).

Here is a ballistics chart I ran for you. If it doesn't come through in a readable form here's the website:

http://www.biggameinfo.com/index.aspx?p ... lcalc.ascx

Chart:

Max Point blank range is 307 yds when zeroed at 262 yds. 
Range
yds Path
in ComeUp
clicks Velocity
fps Energy
ft/lbs Momentum
lb ft/s ToF
sec Windage
in Windage
clicks Optimal
Game Wgt 
Muzzle -1.5 Infinity 3200 4093 82.29 0.000 0.0 NaN 1593 
50 0.3 -3 3070 3766 78.93 0.048 0.2 1 1406 
100 1.3 -5 2943 3461 75.67 0.098 0.7 3 1239 
150 1.2 -3 2820 3178 72.51 0.150 1.6 4 1090 
200 0.0 0 2700 2914 69.43 0.204 3.0 6 957 
250 -2.4 4 2584 2668 66.44 0.261 4.7 7 838 
300 -6.1 8 2470 2439 63.53 0.321 6.9 9 733 
350 -11.1 12 2360 2227 60.70 0.383 9.6 10 639 
400 -17.8 17 2254 2030 57.95 0.448 12.8 12 556 
450 -26.2 22 2149 1846 55.26 0.516 16.5 14 482 
500 -36.4 28 2047 1675 52.64 0.587 20.9 16 417 
550 -48.8 34 1948 1517 50.09 0.663 25.9 18 359 
600 -63.4 40 1852 1371 47.63 0.742 31.5 20 309 
650 -80.6 47 1759 1237 45.24 0.825 37.9 22 265 
700 -100.5 55 1670 1115 42.95 0.912 45.1 25 226

The 1st column is the ranges, the 2nd is how many inches of drop with a 200yd zero. That should help you correlate the BP reticle to your specific load.

Good luck.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome, thank you!!

HM


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I killed mine with a 150 gr. scirocco out of a 7mm. Awsome bullet. OUt of your options I would recomend the Accubond or the new barnes.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------

